# my red fancy tiger shrimps



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

these are my fancy red tiger shrimps that I am attempting to breed.
I love the marbling effect on them, each is different. 
thought Id share.


----------



## lll (Apr 29, 2014)

Woah, those are super cool! Are you sure those are red tigers? They look like they've been crossed with crs. Nice shrimp though! The reds and whites are stunning


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes they are called Fancy red tigers because they have been crossed with OEBTs to produce the different markings. The one with the spots on its head is a Pinto Mischling. The other mostly red ones are the fancies, they are not the regular red tiger that you see in the stores.

Unfortunately I lost almost all of them before I moved  including the beauties in the pictures. I have 2 red spotted headed pinto mischlings and 2 fancy red tigers and 2 black spotted headed mischlings left. Getting some new
stock soon.

Good thing one of my spotted mischlings molted yesterday, so they must be
feeling pretty good in their environment. Its a Fluval Ebi tank with NO substrate! Just lots of plants and sponge filters/cholla wood....seems they 
don't really care that there isn't any soil in there


----------

